# Is this a Canadian production wheel?



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Can someone tell me if this is a CPW? 
Island Wood SPINNING WHEEL

thanks!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Nope, it has screw tension not the tilt tension that is an identifying characteristic of the CPW.

However, it's a lovely wheel!


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

thanks, Frazzle. Just watched your you tube with the CPW. You make it look so easy!
Do you think that wheel is worth $200? He might take less....


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

If the flyer and bobbin are in good shape, then definitely worth $200.

It's a nice wheel!


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

> it has screw tension not the tilt tension that is an identifying characteristic of the CPW.


Okay, what's a "tilt tension"?


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

On the CPW, the tension is not adusted by twisting a screw that moves the Mother of All back and forth (as is the case on most antique wheels).

The MOA is attached to the table in something like a clamp, and you tilt it away from the wheel to get more tension (these are double drive wheels) or towards the wheel for less tensison. You loosen the clamp, tip the MOA over a little, tighten the clamp. They are really easy to do very fine adjustments on.

Like this:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

frazzle, 

Dont the CPW's usually also have a heavier treadle too?
Seems like you mentioned that before. 

It makes sense that the whole thing would be more 'weighted' for speed.

I am keeping my eyes peeled for one of these CP wheels. 
I think it is exactly what I am looking for, w/o spending the $ for a new-fangled wheel.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Many have the cast iron treadle (which, as you say, helps with momentum) but not all the makers used those. The Ouellet wheels in particular have these lovely swoopy wooden treadles. 

The large wheel that is exceptionally light, but rim weighted is the key to their speed and ease of treadling. Big drive wheel (> 26", up to 30") and they just gooooooooooooooooooooo.


----------

